# cannon catheter



## julia9723 (Feb 3, 2009)

I need the CPT code of placement of IJ Cannon Catheter.


----------



## bucajack (Feb 3, 2009)

would it be 41019


----------



## julia9723 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think so, it's for dialysis. I can't find anything for IJ.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 3, 2009)

Look at the 36560...... codes.

Julie, CPC


----------

